# ODBC connection using Powerpivot 2010



## rileybloke (May 20, 2014)

Hi, I am trying to connect to a Pervasive database using the Pervasive ODBC connection.
The ODBC connection works fine via the standard data query in Excel, I able to see the table of the database.

But when I build the ODBC string in powerpivot the ODBC connection dialog test is ok, but the powerpivot query shows the error...

Failed to connect to the server. Reason: ERROR [08004] [Pervasive][ODBC Client Interface]Missing '=' in connection string.

I have tried many variations of the string...

Provider=MSDASQL.1;Persist Security Info=False;DSN=CAPTUREIT

Provider=MSDASQL.1;DSN=CAPTUREIT

The DSN is CAPTUREIT, and I have found that if I remove the spaces in the field names from within the string then powerpivot accepts it, but then errors with no tables available in database.

I am surprised that standard data query in Excel works but PowerPivot does not like it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## unclejemima (Mar 10, 2017)

Son of a gun!  I've got the identical issue.  Has anyone ever figured this out?  I know its an old post...but I've been working on this all day with no luck!

I wish they used MS SQL instead of Pervasive.  No support for Pervasive it seems!



rileybloke said:


> Hi, I am trying to connect to a Pervasive database using the Pervasive ODBC connection.
> The ODBC connection works fine via the standard data query in Excel, I able to see the table of the database.
> 
> But when I build the ODBC string in powerpivot the ODBC connection dialog test is ok, but the powerpivot query shows the error...
> ...


----------



## unclejemima (Mar 11, 2017)

Anyone?  I'm stuck at this and NEED powerpivot to be able to access the database.

Its something with my connection string...and I think the error is actually coming back from the pervasive database.

The most simple connection string for the table import wizard in power pivot looks like...

Provider=MSDASQL.1;Persist Security Info=False;DSN=DSNNAMEHERE

If I use that, I get the attached error.




As soon as I remove the "Persist Security Info=False, then it will let me connect...but it won't show any tables.

PLEASE PLEASE any advice would be appreciated!





unclejemima said:


> Son of a gun!  I've got the identical issue.  Has anyone ever figured this out?  I know its an old post...but I've been working on this all day with no luck!
> 
> I wish they used MS SQL instead of Pervasive.  No support for Pervasive it seems!


----------



## unclejemima (Mar 13, 2017)

Anyone?!?!?!

I think its the pervasive DB sending back the error, but I'm not sure how to get the connection string it wants/needs.

I've got nowhere else to go and really need this!

Thanks!!!


----------



## unclejemima (Mar 13, 2017)

unclejemima said:


> Anyone?!?!?!
> 
> I think its the pervasive DB sending back the error, but I'm not sure how to get the connection string it wants/needs.
> 
> ...



Am I the only person in the world with a Pervasive Database?!


----------



## Hveerkamp (Jul 11, 2017)

Has anyone an answer for this issue?


----------



## contactdoug (Feb 19, 2019)

Well...we are now in 2019...is there an answer to this common problem with powerpivot not being able to connect to a pervasive db using odbc???


----------



## contactdoug (Apr 2, 2019)

Well, it seems that no one has found an answer to this.  I've had to abandon the use of PowerPivot for this project which is unfortunate as it would have made it so much easier for the client.


----------

